# Caesar - 5 month old Dalmatian Pup needs special home



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Caesar is a gorgeous 5 month old Dalmatian looking for a special forever home.








Caesar came into rescue as he was having fits and the owners couldnt afford the tests and ongoing medication to keep this lad going.
Since then, he has had various tests and an MRI scan and has been diagnosed with Idiopathic Epilepsy. He is on Phenobarbital twice a day and has Diazepam on standby in an emergency of prolonged fitting. Since hes been on the Phenobarbital he hasnt had any more episodes, but he will need monthly vet visits so his medication can be reviewed and adjusted as he grows. The vet has told us that once under control he may fit only once a month, maybe less, maybe more.

Apart from this Caesar is a typical pupster, he loves rough'n'tumble play, playing tug with toys and chasing round like a nutter with the other dogs! He will continually play even when told off - cheeky boy!

He is getting used to the cats in his foster home and will only chase them if he thinks they will play with him, there is no aggression towards them at all so he could live with cats if his training is continued.

He walks well on a lead but would benefit from some obedience training. He is picking up basic commands very quickly but could do with some positive reinforcement training and socialisation. Training classes would be brilliant for him.








The only issue the fosterer is currently having with him is with separation but with positive training and once he is settled in a home this can be worked on and we do offer free behaviorist support throughout Caesars life.

Due to his epilepsy and separation issues he requires someone who is at home with him. He can live with other dogs but should not be left alone with them in case he has a seizure and he may react or the other dog may react negatively to him. He would be best to live with a quiet dog only.

He is good with children of all ages but we would prefer he is with older children who can understand Caesars condition and not be frightened if he should have an episode.

Friends of the Animals RCT will fund all appointments and medication relating to Caesars epilepsy if needed. Our main aim is to find him a home where he can live a normal life and be happy.















This handsome boy is on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK. If you're interested in adopting Caesar, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Fosterer update: 

3 weeks now and no fits at all! His meds are working well and his blood test to check levels came back today and all is well. The vet has now said he is ready to go onto normal puppy food so we will gradually be changing him over.

On another good note, he will now travel happily in the back of the car and is also learning that he won't be left in another room for long so is a lot more settled. He has learnt to walk past the cats on the stairs without bothering them, just a nudge with his nose or a paw to see if they want to play yet!

I have my grandson here this week and Caesar has been fantastic with him. He loves to cuddle and is being spoilt by him giving him extra treats as rewards for listening to him and sitting, laying down and rolling over


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Caesar is beautiful! I wish we were in a position to offer him a home but sadly we aren't 

I hope he finds his forever home very soon.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Caesar has been rehomed


----------

